# Harvesting Honey w/out an Extractor...



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am planning to get one or two small hives so I would not like to purchase an extractor. What is the easiest way to extract the honey? What tips do you have for filtering the honey afterwards? Any tips or tricks would be wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

being a 1st year beek, i find it good to watch youtube video's. lots of information to be gleaned there.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Install foundation in the frames of your super that does not have the wire reinforcing ussed in foundation that is goin to be extracted. Use the wired foundation in your hive body(bodies) where the bees will rais brood. The foundation for comb honey is thinner. When the super is full, remove the frames, brushing the bees off and smoking them. cut the comb into strips sized to fit in your jars. Wax in combs will be attacked by wax moths unless it is covered with honey, so you must pack the comb honey in the jars. Manually squeeze out enough honey to be sure the combs are covered. Check back and see that the honey has not settled down enough to expose combs. Do your cutting up of the combs over a shallow tray and catch honey that drips off, then pour it over the combs. Use a spoon to force the combs inthejars below the honey level.

Cook some hot biscuits to go with the comb honey.

COWS


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

for several years I used a plain kitchen pasta strainer. I squeezed the comb with my hands until crumbly and let it set overnight in the stainer than let it drip threw a piece of cheese cloth over a pitcher to get out the smaller bits. I could only do a couple frames at a time but it all got done. I then upgraded to a steamer pan and strainer, this could hold almost a whole box at a time. you are welcome to PM me for anymore info on doing this.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

me too I mash the comb and let drain through a colander first then a regular honey strainer which is one colander with holes about the size of window screen then another with smaller holes it ; all into a 5 gallon bucket which I have equipped with a honey gate .takes more time .but like most of us i'v got more time than money


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

arnie said:


> me too I mash the comb and let drain through a colander first then a regular honey strainer which is one colander with holes about the size of window screen then another with smaller holes it ; all into a 5 gallon bucket which I have equipped with a honey gate .takes more time .but like most of us i'v got more time than money


Good crush and strain setup with the 5 gal pail and honey gate on it. 
Got 25 lbs (about 2 gals) of honey this way from two dead hives this winter.
Price is right too . Try not to make the kitchen too sticky, a drop of honey goes a long way on the bottom of your shoe


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

goo gone followed by window cleaner gets most honey harvest messes up


----------



## poderac (Jun 17, 2011)

http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/2007/06/honey-harvest-crush-and-strain.html


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Also if you join a local Bee club they often have an extractor that they lend out to their members.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

The first year I pulled only a single frame from the hive. Since I use plasticell foundation, I simply used a rubber spatula and scraped the wax and honey into a bowl, then I put it into a metal-mesh strainer over a bowl. Covered with a light cloth and let it drain overnight and part of the next day. It worked great. I hated having to destroy the comb, but I did manage to get 3 pints of honey from that one frame! Plus the wax, which i put in a small baggie and froze.


----------



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

Is there a way to get honey without destroying the wax foundation? Also I just started a hive this year, and I'm wondering when to rob the hive. I only started with a nuc. Will I need to wait until next year, or can I get some honey this year?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes you can harvest honey with out destroying the comb. We do it all the time. Requires a extractor to do it quickly but you can scratch the caps off and prop the frame up with the top bar down and allow the cells to drain. takes for ever & a month of Sundays.
If you shop the internet you can find some very inexpensive hand crank extractors.

Join a club many times they will have a extractor that is loaned to members or there will be a member that extracts your honey for a percentage. Keep in mind the capping wax has value so don't be tricked into allowing some one to keep it.

 Al


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Get the bees to fill the jars for you 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1s28Oyxd-Q[/ame]


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I seem to remember mom using the washing machine, but don't recall the particulars. Perhaps she put the combs in black trash bags?


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

The washing machine- ingenious! Now you've got me thinking....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spin cycle but support the comb real good or it will blow out of the frames. check U tube.

 Al


----------

